# Berkline CLOSEOUT sale!



## RSH

Folks,

We are running probably the last power buy on the Berkline recliners. 

Please see the list of available sets and pricing below. For multiple sets we may possibly offer even better pricing, so inquire if interested.

With purchase of at least 3 recliners we offer 5 year comprehensive warranty / protection plan for FREE. Curb side delivery within USA is also included. We will ship worldwide. Contact us for a quote if it is outside of USA.

*All the chairs that we offer are with the power recline!*

Here are the payment methods and the ordering procedure:

Full payment is required before the chairs ship. I accept certified bank check, personal check, wire transfer or direct deposit if you are banking with Bank of America. The Credit Card and PayPal payments are acceptable as well, but will require 3% upcharge.

Before you send any payment we will generate an invoice and email/fax it to you. In order to complete the invoice we would need your name, shipping address, a daytime phone number and your preferred payment method. You will have to verify that everything is according to your order and then send a payment.

We will ship the chairs as soon as your payment received and will provide the tracking info and a warranty contract. The chairs will be delivered to a local terminal, and the dispatcher will call you to schedule a delivery.

Feel free to contact us via email - *[email protected]* or phone - *732.617.2348*

*Berkline 12000 * 









*BLACK Bonded leather/vinyl combo* 
Individual recliner --- IOI --- 1 --- *$535* 


*BROWN Bonded leather/vinyl combo	* 
Set of 4 curved --- IOVOVOVOI --- 4 sets --- *$1700.00 per set*
Set of 4 curved w/straight arm in the middle --- IOVOIOVOI --- 1 set --- *$1700.00 per set*

*BROWN leather/vinyl combo* 
Set of 3 curved --- IOVOVOI --- 1 set --- * $1485.00 per set*


*Berkline 12001* 









*BLACK leather/vinyl combo* 
Set of 4 straight w/loveseat --- IOIOOIOI --- 1 set --- *$1800.00 per set*


*Berkline 12006* 









*BROWN Bonded leather/vinyl combo*
Set of 3 curved--- IOVOVOI ---2 sets --- *$1305.00 per set*
Set of 4 curved --- IOVOVOVOI --- 1 set --- *$1700.00 per set*

*BLACK leather/vinyl combo* 
Individual chair --- IOI --- 1 left --- *$565*

*BROWN leather/vinyl combo* 
Set of 3 curved --- IOVOVOI --- 3 sets --- *$1455 per set*
Set of 4 curved --- IOVOVOVOI --- 1 set --- *$1900 per set*
Set of 4 curved w/loveseat --- IOVOOVOI --- 2 sets --- *$1900 per set*




*Berkline 12010* 









*BLACK leather/vinyl combo* 
Individual chair --- IOI --- 1 left --- *$625*



*Berkline 13174*









*BROWN Bonded leather/vinyl combo*
Set of 4 curved --- IOVOVOVOI--- 2 sets --- *$1680.00 per set*

*LIGHT BROWN leather/vinyl combo*
Set of 6 curved w/2 loveseats--- IOVOOVOOVOI--- 1 set ---- *$2640.00 per set*




*Berkline 13175*









*BLACK Bonded leather/vinyl combo*
Set of 4 curved with or without a loveseat--- IOVOOVOI or IOVOVOVOI --- 1 left --- *$1760.00*

*BROWN Bonded leather/vinyl combo*
Set of 2 curved --- IOVOI --- 1 set --- *$920.00 per set*

*BROWN leather/vinyl combo*
Set of 2 curved --- IOVOI --- 3 sets --- *$1020.00 per set*


----------

